# Southern Praying Mantis



## Yeti (Jan 13, 2005)

Anyone know of a SPM school in the Boston area?


----------



## clfsean (Jan 13, 2005)

Not off the top of my head no.

Northern yes but no Southern.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 26, 2005)

If you can find it, buy the complete 7 Star Praying Mantis video collection from Sifu Raul Ortiz.. he even has a self defense techniques video.. great stuff.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 26, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> If you can find it, buy the complete 7 Star Praying Mantis video collection from Sifu Raul Ortiz.. he even has a self defense techniques video.. great stuff.


 The question was specifically about *southern* mantis. Plus, learning mantis kung fu from video is not something I would recommend.

 7sm


----------



## infenix (May 18, 2005)

There's a Boston club of Jook Lum SPM here: http://www.ckfa.com/info.htm

Rgds,
David


----------

